# IFTTT Apps for Tivo



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

In an attempt to have a thread dedicated to IFTTT Apps for Tivo&#8230;.

AutoSKIP App update (from FaceBook):
_
David Shoop
02/20/18
Hey Everyone... I wanted to provide you some updates regarding issues you have helped surface with IFTTT. It is important to keep in mind that this is a Beta, and from time to time we will hit a bump in the road. Most of these issues can not be uncovered until we have scale and deploy across multiple environments. Your feedback has been helpful in determining real issues and finding the root cause(s), so thanks for that!

1. Non-functional Applets - Many users were faced with Applets that stopped working or worked with a very low success rate. We were able to trace down a root cause and will deploy a fix tonight (early AM hours). For those of you who disabled Applets due to this issue, I'd ask you to give it another try starting tomorrow.

2. Double Skip - A few of you have mentioned that the SKIP Applet appears to run multiple times. We are currently looking into the issue from all fronts. There are a couple theories that we have however it would be helpful to have more devices to look at which exhibited the issue. If you run into this please send us a quick note through this form: https://docs.google.com/&#8230;/1FAIpQLSefZEEbgOgk646ucm&#8230;/viewform._​
_One thing I might ask, is check your enabled applets and make sure you don't have more than one applet per TSN enabled; I've made that mistake myself. We will continue to monitor our logs to see if we or IFTTT are firing the request multiple times.

3. AutoSkip (Experience 4) - For those that may not have caught this, the AutoSkip Applet only works for those who are running TiVo Experience 4. We are looking to bring the AutoSkip feature to clients running Experience 3 as soon as possible. Until then, Experience 3 (and 4) users can enjoy the Google Assistant and Alexa Applets to skip._​


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

I used it for a bit last night and I'm guessing my average delay (before each skip) was 2-3 seconds. Not bad at all.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Charles R said:


> I used it for a bit last night and I'm guessing my average delay (before each skip) was 2-3 seconds. Not bad at all.


Thanks for the update--as you said, not bad indeed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... Just posted by David Shoop (@tiv0_Shoop) to the TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Facebook group (link):

_IFTTT users... based on your voting, we have just submitted "Tune to channel number" to IFTTT for certification. If all goes well, this will be available to you before the weekend. Great choice!
_​See the main post for all the options being voted on, or to add your own.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Nothing, yet, about AutoSkip on Roamio boxes?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Nothing, yet, about AutoSkip on Roamio boxes?


Still in the works...

*David Shoop* (2/25 10:27pm): ... _we are working on autoskip for Experience 3. I am not certain when that rollout will happen but it's in the works._​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Helpful links...

TiVo+IFTTT -- Account Linking Steps How-To v1.0 (PDF)

TiVo+IFTTT -- 'IFTTT' TiVo App Request Form (Google form); to request installation of the IFTTT app for one or more TiVo boxes, if it's not present.

TiVo+IFTTT -- Feedback Submission Form (Google form)

TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Facebook Page and "scope of discussion" statement

---
Archived:
> "next feature to add" poll #1
> "next feature to add" poll #2


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I refuse to use Facebook, Twitter, etc. but a very useful suggestion that seems like IFTTT could accomplish and where the IFTTT delay is of no consequence:

Record all season and series premieres automatically for a series we don't already have a OnePass for
* Option to filter which channels to do this for would be a nice bonus
* Option to choose whether to schedule a single recording or OnePass would be a nice bonus

This provides an automatic way of recording all season/series premieres without having to take action myself, and then I can choose whether the show is of interest and something I want to keep or setup a OnePass for. (Currently I use kmttg for this).


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> _Until then, Experience 3 (and 4) users can enjoy the Google Assistant and Alexa Applets to skip._


Did I miss something? I don't see the tivo skill available on alexa yet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

adessmith said:


> Did I miss something? I don't see the tivo skill available on alexa yet.


I believe the mentioned "applets" are within IFTTT, not native "skills."

p.s. Yes.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> I believe the mentioned "applets" are within IFTTT, not native "skills."


Interesting... so Experience 3 does support IFTTT... just not the auto skip applet?
So basically it sounds like the trigger (skip segment detected) part of the commercial skip doesn't work on the old UI, but the action (send remote control key) part does.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

adessmith said:


> Interesting... so Experience 3 does support IFTTT... just not the auto skip applet?
> So basically it sounds like the trigger (skip segment detected) part of the commercial skip doesn't work on the old UI, but the action (send remote control key) part does.


Correct, at least on supported series boxes (Roamios, BOLTs, Minis). AutoSkip is in the works for gen3; and Premieres may get IFTTT support in the future (though the AutoSkip Applet would seemingly be moot for Premieres).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

New IFTTT applet for TiVos...

*OK Google, channel...*
If you have Google Assistant and a TiVo configured with a cable lineup, then this is the applet for you! Use this single Applet to change to any channel in your lineup. Simply say "OK Google, channel #" where # is the channel number you want to tune to.








​And the critical, newly-added TiVo action...









​


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Simply say "OK Google, channel #" where # is the channel number you want to tune to.


Can I say "OK Google, ABC"?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep, changing the channel!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Can I say "OK Google, ABC"?


No, not yet. I tried to create that tigger, but it is not working yet.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The TiVo action works better because it is more forgiving on how you say the number.

"Six hundred and twenty" vs "Six twenty"



krkaufman said:


> New IFTTT applet for TiVos...
> 
> *OK Google, channel...*
> If you have Google Assistant and a TiVo configured with a cable lineup, then this is the applet for you! Use this single Applet to change to any channel in your lineup. Simply say "OK Google, channel #" where # is the channel number you want to tune to.
> ...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

If you want it to work with channel name, you can create an IFTTT for each channnel you care about. So, it will work for channel name.

Takes a few minutes, but you can setup a custom trigger for each channel you would like to control via channel name.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Can I say "OK Google, ABC"?


No, the applets are only designed for channel numbers. (link)

*Dylan Wondra* Only Channel Number (#) is supported.
*
Dylan Wondra* unfortunately, there is no way to dynamically do this via the IFTTT integration. You will need to create separate applets for every channel if you would like to change channel by the station name.​However, channel names *can* be used, provided a different trigger and your own custom applet...

*Dylan Wondra* However, you can create a custom applet to change to channel name. For example: IF you say {your own phrase} THEN tune to channel {#}

*George Paralikas* I just set up 10 different channels, using the channel name as the trigger, for example trigger cbs. Works great with Alexa and the response is quick!

*Scott Bradley* I did the same with google​And you'd need to replicate the channel-specific applets for each TiVo box.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I just did about 10 custom channel name applets for my family room TiVo and it only took me about 30 minutes to complete. Not too bad and I don’t think I would need more then that - if I do, I can make them.

Fun night...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> *OK Google, channel...*
> If you have Google Assistant *and a TiVo configured with a cable lineup*, then this is the applet for you! Use this single Applet to change to any channel in your lineup. Simply say "OK Google, channel #" where # is the channel number you want to tune to.


A user on Facebook has highlighted something I'd overlooked... that *the channel tuning applets may only work with cable lineups.* (!!!)

*Andy Sitter *Will this work if we use an antenna to get our TV? Doesn't seem to be working on my Mini.

*Andy Sitter* Tried both a dot and a dash. Neither worked.​
I'm still seeking confirmation from @tiv0_Shoop or Dylan Wondra, but be warned.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes, as I also highlighted in the quoted text from the applet description in my post. However, I'm still seeking confirmation from TiVo because it seems insane to release this only for cable-connected TiVos ... and to see if/when they plan on expanding it to support digital OTA, if this is the case.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I suspect the problem is the dash... it isn’t a number and the TiVo is expecting a whole number. I hope they work it out, and it should be possible, but I suspect that this is the current limitation


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I suspect the problem is the dash... it isn't a number and the TiVo is expecting a whole number. I hope they work it out, and it should be possible, but I suspect that this is the current limitation


Yes, obviously... and confirmed:

*David Shoop* Antenna channel line ups will work... however the composition of the applet will not allow # text # payloads required for X-Y channel composition. I also don't think we handle sending just a # and hoping that it defaults to #-1. You would need to create individual applets for each channel.​
So it seems like, currently, you'd have to do the same for OTA channels that you have to do for tuning by channel name. Oof!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, at least I am happy!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

nice.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Final word from @tiv0_Shoop ...

*David Shoop* I'm not sure there is much we can do with the exception of a possible modification in the client SW that defaults to #-1 if we receive just #. The payload ingredients are passed to us by the trigger event, so it's up to them on implementation options. The better way to solve this is with a direct Google/Alexa skill which is "coming soon".​
edit: p.s. Oh, also ...

*David Shoop* Nothing we can do here unfortunately. If the voice payload is channel 10,000 and you don't have 10,000 it sends that to TiVo anyway. We then take that payload and attempt to change to that channel which then defaults to the first channel in the lineup if I'm not mistaken. Best I can say is don't make a mistake 







​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... Just posted to the FB group by @tiv0_Shoop, re: the new IFTTT TiVo "Tune to channel number" action (link)...

*David Shoop* Ok, it's official... channel change for mini is broken. I'm working with the team to determine what the issue is. Sorry mini users!​


----------



## Rawson819 (Oct 3, 2003)

Perhaps I missed this, but can you only set ITTT up with one TiVo unit?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TiVo beta skip trigger behavior followed by sending the D keypress worked for me the first day pretty well. And for the next 3 weeks every day has been painful with crazy behavior; I find I was starting watching now before SKIP becomes available, if I can, just to avoid the pain. Today, I just turned it off. I give up. Nothing is changing for the better; it just gets worse -- more reliably worse. I know it's a beta, but this is hardly rocket science. It's just sad that they can't seem to get anything right anymore, nor do they seem to be able to even react in any timely manner to attempt to fix things.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rawson819 said:


> Perhaps I missed this, but can you only set ITTT up with one TiVo unit?


No, you can add IFTTT integration for all your compatible boxes (Roamios, BOLTs, Minis), but the AutoSkip applet will only work, at present, with boxes running the gen4 UI.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> No, you can add IFTTT integration for all your compatible boxes (Roamios, BOLTs, Minis)


How do you distinguish which box you want? Do you name them somehow?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

burdellgp said:


> How do you distinguish which box you want? Do you name them somehow?


Yes. And you can name each TiVo box through each box's UI, or you can change the names via your account page on TiVo.com.

See here: How to Name a TiVo Device


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Added link to FB group's current *"next feature to add" poll *to my earlier "helpful links" post, here.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

I know how to name a TiVo that way, but how can I use that with the IFTTT? For example, I enabled the "OK Google, channel..." applet, and I had to select a single TiVo for that to work with.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

burdellgp said:


> I know how to name a TiVo that way, but how can I use that with the IFTTT? For example, I enabled the "OK Google, channel..." applet, and I had to select a single TiVo for that to work with.


From my understanding, that's how IFTTT works... you'd need a separate, distinct applet for each target TiVo box. *Create a new, effectively duplicate applet*, but select a different TiVo box as the target, and give the applet a distinctive name associating it with the target TiVo.

p.s. Seems a bit much for more than playing around. Here's hoping the work-in-progress native Alexa and Google Home(?) skills/thingies are more dynamic.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

I have the app on my bolt finally, but the only tivos that show up are the cable companys rentals that do not enable the features that it toots to use. My bolt does not show up... what a bummer.. Mind you I don't know exactly what it is supposed to show but all i see at the cable company's TiVo and the cable company's TiVo mini in the kitchen but not the TiVo Bolt I physically own.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If you do it right, you _can_ get _your_ TiVo and _their_ TiVo linked on 1 account. Look around here for info.

Otherwise, there's got to be a way to switch accounts that's being missed.

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> I have the app on my bolt finally, but the only tivos that show up are the cable companys rentals that do not enable the features that it toots to use. My bolt does not show up...


On which box did you run the IFTTT TiVo app (from which you received the IFTTT activation code)?

Sounds like something @tiv0_Shoop would want to hear about.

edit: p.s. Posted the issue to the FB group, here.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> If you do it right, *you can get your TiVo and their TiVo linked on 1 account*. Look around here for info.


They're on it ...


JACKASTOR said:


> My cogeco tivo is linked no problem. Tivo linked them for me.





JACKASTOR said:


> if you haven't already try it and see what happens. And if you can prove its providence from a storage locker that you purchased, the cable company may release it from their inventory or TiVo may allow it to be added. You wont know till you try and see.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

kpeters59 said:


> If you do it right, you _can_ get _your_ TiVo and _their_ TiVo linked on 1 account. Look around here for info.
> 
> Otherwise, there's got to be a way to switch accounts that's being missed.
> 
> -KP


My TiVo's and the cable companies TiVo's are already on one account have been for a long time now

see above post by "krkaufman"

(Thanks krkaufman)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... posted to the TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Facebook group tonight (link)...

*David Shoop* OK IFTTTers... you voted and we implemented! I have sent the *new Trigger - My Shows playback on DVR* over to IFTTT for certification. This should be available on the service before the end of the week. That's not all... given that I have a sneaking suspicion that most of you thought this was an Action vs a Trigger, I have added the *Trigger - Display message* to the certification request this week. So it's a 2-fer Monday. Enjoy!

*Maurice Steinman* I assume you meant the *Action - Display message* (vs trigger)
*
David Shoop* correct​
Peel your eyes.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> FYI... posted to the TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Facebook group tonight (link)...
> 
> *David Shoop* OK IFTTTers... you voted and we implemented! I have sent the *new Trigger - My Shows playback on DVR* over to IFTTT for certification. This should be available on the service before the end of the week. That's not all... given that I have a sneaking suspicion that most of you thought this was an Action vs a Trigger, I have added the *Trigger - Display message* to the certification request this week. So it's a 2-fer Monday. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


The "Display message" action makes me wish I had Ooma phone service...

Using IFTTT to create a connected home | Ooma Telo | Support
IFTTT - Ooma Applets


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> The "Display message" action makes me wish I had Ooma phone service...


I had Ooma for several years. Early on it was rather rough with poor quality and the occasion outage. The last couple years it was much improved however I finally switched to Google Voice and have found it superior in virtually every way (supports many advanced features for free as well). I didn't pick Google Voice originally because I thought there was a good chance Google might end the service. If they do so be it... I have been using it for several years and the entry fee (box) is less (than Ooma) and they don't charge taxes where Ooma does.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

they showed up for me today:

Action: Display message on TiVo.
Trigger: My Show content starts playing

*Action: * I have set the Action to provide me a notification 15 minutes before a calendar event (google calendar) and I set another one up to display the weather for "tomorrow" each day at 10pm. We will see how annoying it is and if it self cancels...

*Trigger: *For the trigger, I suppose you could dim your lights when you start playing recorded content on your TiVo? I am not sure I will use that one. I can't t think of many actions that I need to automate just as a show starts to play.

You guys think of anything?


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not in a position to try this out yet... can anyone tell me if the "Display message on Tivo" action requires user interaction to clear or do they pop up and then go away eventually?
I want to start setting up some notifications of different events to appear on my TV, however I don't want to have to click OK dozens of times if I've not used the tivo for some time and received several messages.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

They slide in on the lower right of the screen and slide away after a few seconds. No interaction required.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep, not obtrusive at all and you don’t have to cancel them. Seems like a maximum number of characters tho


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradleys said:


> *Trigger: *For the trigger, I suppose you could dim your lights when you start playing recorded content on your TiVo? I am not sure I will use that one. I can't t think of many actions that I need to automate just as a show starts to play.


A few of the examples mentioned on the FB group centered on Big Brother monitoring -- of the '1984' variety, not CBS -- to make sure kids are watching only what they're not supposed to; others suggested using it as a way to assist in personal watchlist management.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> A few of the examples mentioned on the FB group centered on Big Brother monitoring -- of the '1984' variety, not CBS -- to make sure kids are watching only what they're not supposed to; others suggested using it as a way to assist in personal watchlist management.


Yeah, you could use it to log the shows that you watch - I am not sure what value that brings, But it might to somebody


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

bradleys said:


> Yep, not obtrusive at all and you don't have to cancel them. Seems like a maximum number of characters tho


I believe it's 160 character max.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradleys said:


> Yeah, you could use it to log the shows that you watch - I am not sure what value that brings, But it might to somebody


I'm not sure it's going to be of any value even to the people who were looking for it, since it seems like only the show name (not episode name, recording timestamp or file ID) is included in the trigger, plus the timestamp when the show began playback (in Unix epoch time in milliseconds).

p.s. Near as I can tell, those are the only 2 "ingredients" currently available from the "Content from My Shows begins playing" trigger:


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got home and saw one of the messages... Very cool! Is there supposed to be some sort of chime or notification sound? I didn’t notice anything.
I’ve setup messages for when we arrive at home. (My wife usually calls me from the driveway to ask me to help her get her he kids in). 
I can see lots of applications for this, especially with something like smart things. Unfortunately my home automation system doesn’t work with IFTTT (at this time), so my options are somewhat limited...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> I'm not sure it's going to be of any value even to the people who were looking for it, since it seems like only the show name (not episode name, recording timestamp or file ID) is included in the trigger, plus the timestamp when the show began playback (in Unix epoch time in milliseconds).
> 
> p.s. Near as I can tell, those are the only 2 "ingredients" currently available from the "Content from My Shows begins playing" trigger:


And "CreatedAt" isn't what it seems! Can anyone say Dec 31, 1520?


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I setup the Display Message action to let me know when the garage door is opened.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

nyjklein said:


> And "CreatedAt" isn't what it seems! Can anyone say Dec 31, 1520?


Not sure what your applet is reporting, but the timestamp is correct from my testing (if unintelligible to the average bear).

From above: "timestamp when the show began playback (in Unix epoch time in milliseconds)"

e.g. The timestamp in my test, 1520377731000, converts to right when I started playback, 3/6/2018, 5:08:51 PM.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

nyjklein said:


> And "CreatedAt" isn't what it seems! Can anyone say Dec 31, 1520?


Ah, I see if you use a converter that expects the timestamp only in *seconds*, rather than milliseconds, it converts to the date you report.

e.g. this "seconds since epoch" converter produces wrong result _(if you don't strip-off the last 3 digits from the timestamp reported by the new trigger)_:

Epoch Converter - Unix Timestamp Converter​
"milliseconds since epoch" converter, here:

Free Online Epoch And Unix Timestamp Converter - FreeFormatter.com​


----------



## crubin (May 26, 2005)

I've set up my Roamio and IFTTT, and tried the skip app multiple times (through Alexa) and also to send a message when motion is detected on my Ring doorbell. The items trigger, but nothing happens on the Tivo. I can see on the IFTTT site that it is receiving the trigger and presumably sending the action to the Tivo, but no results. I can further see IFTTTT is connected to my Tivo box since it has the proper box names when I select the box to have the action execute on. Any suggestions?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

They should pre-convert that date field. I saw a guy that turns his lights blue when he starts a show. I suspect that is going to be the most common use case. 

But even if I did that, it only works when you start watching recorded content. I use my TV for so much more then that. If I really want my lights blue when I am watching TV, I am not sure this gets me over the finish line.

Still, nice widget.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> The "Display message" action makes me wish I had Ooma phone service...


I got excited about this since I have Ooma, but it requires the $10/month Premier plan instead of the $3/month one that I have


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> I got excited about this since I have Ooma, but it requires the $10/month Premier plan instead of the $3/month one that I have


Ok, pining cured.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bradleys said:


> They should pre-convert that date field. I saw a guy that turns his lights blue when he starts a show. I suspect that is going to be the most common use case.
> 
> But even if I did that, it only works when you start watching recorded content. I use my TV for so much more then that. If I really want my lights blue when I am watching TV, I am not sure this gets me over the finish line.
> 
> Still, nice widget.


Do the lights only go blue when playing back certain kinds of content?


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Ah, I see if you use a converter that expects the timestamp only in *seconds*, rather than milliseconds, it converts to the date you report.
> 
> e.g. this "seconds since epoch" converter produces wrong result _(if you don't strip-off the last 3 digits from the timestamp reported by the new trigger)_:
> 
> ...


Ah! That explains things.
Is there a way to do the conversion within the IFTTT recipe or do you need to do it externally, e.g. in a google spreadsheet?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

nyjklein said:


> Ah! That explains things.
> Is there a way to do the conversion within the IFTTT recipe or do you need to do it externally, e.g. in a google spreadsheet?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Don't think there's a way to do it within ifttt but here's the formula I'm using in a google spreadsheet:

```
=B1/86400000+"1-Jan-1970"+(-5/24)
```
B1 is the raw timestamp sent from the tivo ifttt recipe to the spreadsheet. Importantly, the formula field is also formatted as "Number>Date time" (from the Format menu). The last part of the formula ("+(-5/24)")accounts for my timezone (EST = GMT-5), so adjust the -5 to your timezone offset accordingly. If everything is working, it should end up looking like this in the formula field: *3/7/2018 20:03:44*


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

One of our members reported on Facebook how he captures the caller ID and displays it on the tivo using IFTTT. He uses a computer, but this could just as easily be done using raspberry PI.

He said he will document a tutorial and post here. This has been a pretty common ask and a pretty cool solution


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> Don't think there's a way to do it within ifttt but here's the formula I'm using in a google spreadsheet:
> 
> ```
> =B1/86400000+"1-Jan-1970"+(-5/24)
> ...


Thanks! Got it working now with the "add a row to a google sheet" action. And I'll chime in, it would *really *be nice if the trigger had additional metadata, e.g. episode name, added as ingredients for IFTTT.
Jeff


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradleys said:


> One of our members reported on Facebook how he captures the caller ID and displays it on the tivo using IFTTT. He uses a computer, but this could just as easily be done using raspberry PI.
> 
> He said he will document a tutorial and post here. This has been a pretty common ask and a pretty cool solution


Caller ID on TIVO via IFTTT


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Can someone remind me of the current state of the IFTTT rollout? (Basically, am I missing something here?) 

Should a Roamio running TE3 just magically have the app in Apps? Or is manual action required? Or am I still just waiting?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> Can someone remind me of the current state of the IFTTT rollout? (Basically, am I missing something here?)
> 
> Should a Roamio running TE3 just magically have the app in Apps? Or is manual action required? Or am I still just waiting?


Np clue where they are on the general rollout of the app. I'd just request it if interested.

See: IFTTT Apps for Tivo


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Np clue where they are on the general rollout of the app. I'd just request it if interested.


Thank you, I'm one step further ahead now, the app has appeared. The following steps aren't exactly going smoothly, lots of "temporally unavailable" and "Unexpected Errors", but still progress.


----------



## fbarling (Jan 20, 2009)

How did you get the app? I've been talking with TiVo support. They gave me a list to do, and now the app should be on my OTA Romio, and nothing...

I'd love to have a IFTTT app.

Fred


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... just posted to the TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Facebook group (link)...

*David Shoop* Hey IFTTTers... A little more of what you love. We have just launched 2 new Triggers this week: *Parental Control PIN entered*, *New OnePass created*. We are in the process of creating a few sample applets against these 2 new triggers, but I wanted to get this up as quickly as possible since I know many of you subscribe to the email when TiVo launches new actions and Triggers. ONE NOTE: The New OnePass created should only be used with a DVR. If you create a NewOne Pass from a Mini, mobile or web client the Trigger actually happens on the DVR and not the client that was used to create the OnePass. Send us a note and let us know how you might use these new triggers. Enjoy!​


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Something is not right with the CreatedAt ingredient in "Content from My Shows begins playing". This is what the IFTTT Activity Log shows:

*Applet ran*
Mar 15 - 11:24 AM

*Ingredients*
CreatedAt
May 11, 1521
Title
KLSA News 12 @ 9am


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> Something is not right with the CreatedAt ingredient in "Content from My Shows begins playing". This is what the IFTTT Activity Log shows:
> 
> *Applet ran*
> Mar 15 - 11:24 AM
> ...


The 'CreatedAt' ingredient is the number of *milli*seconds since "epoch." How are you converting this to a formatted time?

p.s. Previously discussed here and here.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> The 'CreatedAt' ingredient is the number of *milli*seconds since "epoch." How are you converting this to a formatted time?
> 
> p.s. Previously discussed here and here.


I am not converting it. IFTTT displays it that way at IFTTT


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> I am not converting it. IFTTT displays it that way at IFTTT


Ah, it looks like someone's modified the field to display as a formatted date only, rather than the original "milliseconds since epoch."

p.s. Examples:

Current:
CreatedAt
May 17, 1521






​
Previous:
CreatedAt
1520744722000
​


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Ah, it looks like someone's modified the field to display as a formatted date only, rather than the original "milliseconds since epoch."


And in my spreadsheet, I am getting a negative number -138295. Neither May 11, 1521 nor -138295 is very useful.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> And in my spreadsheet, I am getting a negative number -138295. Neither May 11, 1521 nor -138295 is very useful.


I've posed the question/issue to the FB group. (link)


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> I've posed the question/issue to the FB group. (link)


They're aware and actively working on the timestamp issue:
Comment by David Shoop re: timestamp on Facebook


> Good news on this bit... the developers may have corrected this last night. I will test it today and if all looks good then we will schedule an update to production shortly. Brad got it right, we are passing a Unix time stamp vs the IFTTT required ISO format. Fingers crossed we will hit 88mph and 1.21GW and go back to the present.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> They're aware and actively working on the timestamp issue:
> Comment by David Shoop re: timestamp on Facebook


Thank you!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

David Shoop's personal Tivo IFTTT app's: IFTTT
_"Want to see some of the interesting Applets I've created that include TiVo? As an IFTTT Maker I can publish applets for anyone to use. Please note that I am doing this as a customer of TiVo and IFTTT. While I work for TiVo these applets are not officially sanctioned by the company for release under the TiVo channel. They have been created under my private account (Shoop2it) but that doesn't mean they aren't cool or helpful







IFTTT. Let me know if you have any request, I can crank out applets pretty quick."_


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

After installing everything and executing - I got an error on line 23. I was in a hurry, so I am going to run through the steps again.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Do channel changes only work with Hydra? I can’t seem to get them to work on my mini.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

dslunceford said:


> Do channel changes only work with Hydra? I can't seem to get them to work on my mini.


They work on my Non-Hydra Roamio. Can't speak to Mini's.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> And in my spreadsheet, I am getting a negative number -138295. Neither May 11, 1521 nor -138295 is very useful.


FYI... The 'ChangedAt' ingredient returned to displaying as milliseconds since Epoch back on Monday (3/19), to which @tiv0_Shoop responded later that day:

*David Shoop* I'm not super excited that this changed. We made no modifications on our end that would have change this from the 1500s. Maybe our friends at IFTTT changed something? The date format will be rolled into our staging environment on Wednesday and in production shortly thereafter. So enjoy the crazy dates for ~1 week longer.​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dslunceford said:


> Do channel changes only work with Hydra? I can't seem to get them to work on my mini.


I recall there being an issue with channel changes on the Minis; I'll do a quick scan of the FB group (but no promises).

edit:
Confirmed:

*David Shoop* If that's a mini then it won't work at the moment, known issue on our side we are working to resolve.
*1w *(link)​And, heh, looks like it's posted somewhere around here...

*Dion Davis* Thanks, I just read in the tivo community forum that change channel for the mini is broken.​


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> FYI... The 'ChangedAt' ingredient returned to displaying as milliseconds since Epoch back on Monday (3/19), to which @tiv0_Shoop responded later that day:
> 
> *David Shoop* I'm not super excited that this changed. We made no modifications on our end that would have change this from the 1500s. Maybe our friends at IFTTT changed something? The date format will be rolled into our staging environment on Wednesday and in production shortly thereafter. So enjoy the crazy dates for ~1 week longer.​


Thank you for sharing the news.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> I recall there being an issue with channel changes on the Minis; I'll do a quick scan of the FB group (but no promises).
> 
> edit:
> Confirmed:
> ...


Thank you for remembering/finding these.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> And in my spreadsheet, I am getting a negative number -138295. Neither May 11, 1521 nor -138295 is very useful.


FYI... The 'ChangedAt' ingredient is now fixed, now displaying as a formatted time string relative to the current time zone.

*Dylan Wondra (3/22) *Hi Everyone! *David Shoop* and I wanted to let you know that we have corrected the {CreatedAt} ingredient. The time should now be displayed in the correct format and you should no longer travel back in time







​e.g.

March 23, 2018 at 12:03PM


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Fixed here too, I save to a Google Doc Worksheet:

Paris-Nice Cycling March 23, 2018 at 01:17PM​


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> FYI... The 'ChangedAt' ingredient is now fixed, now displaying as a formatted time string relative to the current time zone.
> 
> *Dylan Wondra (3/22) *Hi Everyone! *David Shoop* and I wanted to let you know that we have corrected the {CreatedAt} ingredient. The time should now be displayed in the correct format and you should no longer travel back in time
> 
> ...


I am seeing correct dates now! Thank you so much for letting non-Facebookers know.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I have noticed that "Content from My Shows begins playing" does not trigger when playing a video that I transferred to TiVo from PC, but does trigger when playing a program recorded on TiVo.

Has anyone else observed this? I wonder what the explanation for this behavior is, and whether it is intentional?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> I have noticed that "Content from My Shows begins playing" does not trigger when playing a video that I transferred to TiVo from PC, but does trigger when playing a program recorded on TiVo.
> 
> Has anyone else observed this? I wonder what the explanation for this behavior is, and whether it is intentional?


Hmmm... I wonder if the same applies to content transferred directly from another DVR, or even streamed from another box.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if the same applies to content transferred directly from another DVR, or even streamed from another box.


Tested easily enough. The message displays correctly both when streaming a show from another DVR, as well as when playing a show transferred from another DVR.

I did find an odd glitch, though, that appears to relate to strange behavior when left-arrowing out of a video streaming from another DVR. If playing a local show, left-arrowing out of the playback takes you back to the episode's details page, with the video continuing to play in the Video Window. However, left-arrowing out of a show streaming from another DVR takes you back to the episode's details page ... but abruptly exits playback of the video and instead starts playing live TV. Additionally, the IFTTT "Content begins playing" message appears on the screen, for the show that was just aborted.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

On Facebook, Christopher Weaver posted a way to toggle Autoskip on and off through Alexa. Very useful when IFTTT is acting unreliably or a show is not marked correctly. It uses another service called apilio.io which allows you to control IFTTT actions with conditional logic. Unfortunately that makes things a bit complex to setup. But it does work.

Rather than posting instructions here, I'll just put the link to his post here. If anyone is interested and is having trouble with his instructions or doesn't use Facebook, let me know and I'll post my own version of his instructions.

Log into Facebook | Facebook

Jeff


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

My remote works quite nicely. No applets, spreadsheets or trigger issues. I'm all for playing with new tech but this sounds like a lot of effort for zero return.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> My remote works quite nicely. No applets, spreadsheets or trigger issues. I'm all for playing with new tech but this sounds like a lot of effort for zero return.


Here's the order of preference in my opinion. I've used them all. The original commercial skip via Channel Up or D was probably the biggest improvement (for ad skipping) since TiVo was originally released. The fully automated commercial skips (KMTTG and IFTTT) are both improvements over that, but they are both incremental gains on an already impressive feature.

Automatic commercial skip via IFTTT > automatic commercial skip via KMTTG > manual commercial skip via Channel Up > 30 second skip > manual fast forwarding > live TV


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> Here's the order of preference in my opinion.
> Automatic commercial skip via IFTTT > automatic commercial skip via KMTTG > manual commercial skip via Channel Up > 30 second skip > manual fast forwarding > live TV


Why do you prefer IFTTT autoskip over KMTTG autoskip?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I prefer IFTTT as kmttg needs to build a skip table to work.
(however, kmttg has advantages over IFTTT, since as its local, there is no delay, and there is the ability to adjust the padding).
Also, there was a concern as his certificate was expiring in April, but he has gotten it renewed to 2020.
If kmttg is able to work without building a skip table in the future, I may go back to it.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> Why do you prefer IFTTT autoskip over KMTTG autoskip?


More of a native solution. It's inferior in some ways though. It's slower than KMTTG.

I love what Kevin was able to build to enable auto skip though. He built a creative workaround by using what was available to him, which wasn't much.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I prefer IFTTT as kmttg needs to build a skip table to work. ... If kmttg is able to work without building a skip table in the future, I may go back to it.


Yeah, one bonus for IFTTT is that its AutoSkip applet works as soon as the SkipMode data is available on the box.

The KMTTG table building wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the need to take control of a TiVo box's UI to build the skip data. (Or has this changed?) An interesting possibility exists if KMTTG were to be able to integrate with IFTTT, if/when TiVo's IFTTT team adds a trigger indicating a completed recording. With a dedicated Mini assigned to KMTTG, a live KMTTG instance could be notified of the individual new recording and immediately queue it for skip data detection, without concern for interrupting any viewing session.



Tony_T said:


> there was a concern as his certificate was expiring in April, but he has gotten it renewed to 2020.


Good news. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Lurker1 said:


> I have noticed that "Content from My Shows begins playing" does not trigger when playing a video that I transferred to TiVo from PC, but does trigger when playing a program recorded on TiVo.
> 
> Has anyone else observed this? I wonder what the explanation for this behavior is, and whether it is intentional?


Hasn't anyone else tried this in the past month?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Lurker1 said:


> Hasn't anyone else tried this in the past month?


The way SkipMode works REQUIRES the recording originate on your TiVo itself. TiVo generates closed captions hash data during the recording and then needs to use that hash data to determine when to skip when you are watching. Videos that were not recorded on your TiVo don't have this CC hash data and hence don't work with SkipMode.

Even an original recording that works with SkipMode and then you transfer via TTG to your computer and then transfer back say with pyTivo, you will find will not work with SkipMode because it's missing the CC hash data.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

moyekj said:


> The way SkipMode works REQUIRES the recording originate on your TiVo itself. TiVo generates closed captions hash data during the recording and then needs to use that hash data to determine when to skip when you are watching. Videos that were not recorded on your TiVo don't have this CC hash data and hence don't work with SkipMode.
> Even an original recording that works with SkipMode and then you transfer via TTG to your computer and then transfer back say with pyTivo, you will find will not work with SkipMode because it's missing the CC hash data.


Perhaps I'm reading that wrong. It sounds like you are saying that SM is local to a program/TiVo marriage. I frequently make a recording on one Roamio and copy it to a different Roamio. When the transfer is done, if it had SM it gets SM. Perhaps this is an IFTTT issue? If so, ignore my post.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

MRV (TiVo--TiVo) transfers preserve the CC hash data (they actually didn't when SkipMode first came out, but a subsequent TiVo update fixed that). But TiVo To Go (TTG) and TiVo To Come back do not. And obviously content that never originated from a TiVo in the first place never had the hash data in the 1st place.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

moyekj said:


> The way SkipMode works REQUIRES the recording originate on your TiVo itself...


Thanks for the reply, but I wasn't referring to SkipMode. My question was about the IFTTT Trigger "Content from My Shows begins playing", which does not trigger when I play a video in My Shows that was originally transferred from my PC.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Lurker1 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I wasn't referring to SkipMode. My question was about the IFTTT Trigger "Content from My Shows begins playing", which does not trigger when I play a video in My Shows that was originally transferred from my PC.


 Oh, OK, don't know about that one. Maybe because it doesn't have a programId? If you transfer using pyTivo with a valid programId in the metadata does it work? The easy way to know if you have a valid programId is when you transfer to the TiVo you will get the artwork for it in TiVo's My Shows.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Oh, OK, don't know about that one. Maybe because it doesn't have a programId? If you transfer using pyTivo with a valid programId in the metadata does it work? The easy way to know if you have a valid programId is when you transfer to the TiVo you will get the artwork for it in TiVo's My Shows.


They probably do not have valid programIds. These are podcasts, web videos, and stuff that wouldn't ever be in the guide. Not sure why that would matter though. It is just supposed to trigger when I start playing something.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> They probably do not have valid programIds. These are podcasts, web videos, and stuff that wouldn't ever be in the guide. Not sure why that would matter though. It is just supposed to trigger when I start playing something.


But it also would trigger under My Shows, right? E.g. when you're going through the list and the show graphic and info. appears in the right-hand panel.

It would be nice if there would be a default graphic and system for unknown shows. Instead, the TiVo system seems to sometimes grab some other, misc./unrelated (?) graphics to display and info. to post. The box, sadly, often does not play well with user-created content, in my experience, and such content, in some circumstances (e.g. creating metadata files for the content?) possibly can seem to corrupt the box's show database (speculation here, based on experiences/posts here).


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Lurker1 said:


> They probably do not have valid programIds. These are podcasts, web videos, and stuff that wouldn't ever be in the guide. Not sure why that would matter though. It is just supposed to trigger when I start playing something.


A guess as to why: The box doesn't directly connect to ifttt, it sends a message to the TiVo mothership that programId abcxyz123 has started playing (or that a skip segment for abcxzy123 has been detected, a onepass created, etc.). The mothership then connects to ifttt and sends the title and/or other data fields ifttt uses in applets. If the programId doesn't exist in cloud database, then mothership doesn't trigger ifttt. Just a guess...it could also all be happening locally on the box (e.g. no valid programId still equals no ifttt trigger because it doesn't exist in the TiVo/Rovi db).

Test for a valid programId transfer, as moyekj suggested, and see if that gets a trigger or not. Then we'll know they're required if we want ifttt actions.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> Test for a valid programId transfer, as moyekj suggested, and see if that gets a trigger or not. Then we'll know they're required if we want ifttt actions.


I put in a valid programId, and all of my metadata was overridden from the database, title description etc. But, still no IFTTT trigger when played.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Darn, was hoping that'd work at least.


----------



## BarryDGordon (Dec 25, 2007)

Trying to link IFTTT to Tivo but every time I try to turn on app it say response code error.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Yuppers Auto Skip mode is flakey. And not the good pastry kinda Flakey.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

IFTTT Autoskip skipped the last or second last segment on NBC Nightly News last night. Is the explanation that it's flakey?


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

It seems to be broken again.. I have a VOX Bolt, and the IFTTT skip has worked well in the past. However, last few days, it's not working at all.
I logged into IFTTT, checked the settings, turned the applet off, then on, nothing changed. It seems no longer to automatically skip.

What still works though is the SKIP button, or the D button, on the VOX TiVo Bolt.
Anyone have any idea what's wrong?


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

drweb said:


> It seems to be broken again.. I have a VOX Bolt, and the IFTTT skip has worked well in the past. However, last few days, it's not working at all.
> I logged into IFTTT, checked the settings, turned the applet off, then on, nothing changed. It seems no longer to automatically skip.
> 
> What still works though is the SKIP button, or the D button, on the VOX TiVo Bolt.
> Anyone have any idea what's wrong?


I am seeing the same (non) behavior. It sometimes skips (maybe one time out of 10), so I don't know if I should hit the the D button (and risk a skip of the next program segment if the automatic skip just comes in late), or wait and be stuck watching the commercials.  The activity log on the IFTTT web site shows that occasionally it gets the skip event, so I know the app is configured and enabled properly. Either the TiVo is not sending the event, or it is getting lost in the Internet somewhere and not getting to the IFTTT server.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Shoop mentioned over on the FB group that it’s a known issue. IIRC, all TiVo triggers are having issues.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Shoop mentioned over on the FB group that it's a known issue. IIRC, all TiVo triggers are having issues.


Sat., Nov. 10th:
_All - there is an issue that we are looking into with ifttt. As far as I can tell all triggers from TiVo are non functional not just Autoskip. I suspect this is correlated to the SW update which is currently rolling out. We are looking into the root cause and will let everyone know when the problems are resolved. Sorry for the troubles._​
Sat., Nov. 10th:
_Yes, the new SW roll has created the issue with AutoSkip. Not just Autoskip but all actions (play from my shows, parental control pin challenge, out of standby) have high failures.
_​edit: also...
Sat. Nov. 10th:
_there is an issue that we are looking into with ifttt. As far as I can tell all triggers from TiVo are non functional. We are looking into the root cause and will let everyone know when the problems are resolved. Please understand that the IFTTT feature is beta and all support for the feature is within the Facebook group.
_​edit2 (Nov13): From Dylan Wondra on FB...
Mon., Nov. 12th:
_this is a known issue we are investigating and I believe I have found the root cause._​
edit3 (Nov14): update from David Shoop of FB...
Tue., Nov 13th:
_OK - We have found the root cause of the IFTTT issues. It seems that we cracked an egg in the latest client sw release. I'm now looking at how quickly I can get that resolved for user with the update and users who are going to receive the new update. Right now this effects only trigger events from TiVo, but does not effect TiVo actions. Given that AutoSkip requires a TiVo trigger this has a +95% failure rate. I will provide an update as soon as I have a firm bead on when the fix will be in play._​
So this should only be affecting those receiving the latest TE4 Fall Build, per Shoop, here:
_21.8.3.RC2... in the pipeline._​
edit4 (Nov 16):  See >this post< for an issue update


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

CharlesH said:


> I am seeing the same (non) behavior. It sometimes skips (maybe one time out of 10), so I don't know if I should hit the the D button (and risk a skip of the next program segment if the automatic skip just comes in late), or wait and be stuck watching the commercials.  The activity log on the IFTTT web site shows that occasionally it gets the skip event, so I know the app is configured and enabled properly. Either the TiVo is not sending the event, or it is getting lost in the Internet somewhere and not getting to the IFTTT server.


Thanks for the note, Charles.. see the other notes in this thread after, for the powers-that-be seem aware this IFTTT-TiVo link/communication appears broken indeed.
On the Facebook group, you can see a bit more about it here: TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate (join, then see the recent comms).. hope that helps..
For me, right now, I'm using both SKIP and D on my VOX remote with my Bolt, and both seem to see and perform a skip action; that's my go-to method for now; I doubt you'd have to worry about double skips  ...DrWeb


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Shoop mentioned over on the FB group that it's a known issue. IIRC, all TiVo triggers are having issues.


Thanks, kr.. I see some of that also on Facebook, at TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate
Appreciate the confirmation...
DrWeb


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

From Dylan Wondra on FB...

Nov. 12:
_this is a known issue we are investigating and I believe I have found the root cause._​


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

David Shoop _OK - We have found the root cause of the IFTTT issues. It seems that we cracked an egg in the latest client sw release. I'm now looking at how quickly I can get that resolved for user with the update and users who are going to receive the new update. Right now this effects only trigger events from TiVo, but does not effect TiVo actions. Given that AutoSkip requires a TiVo trigger this has a +95% failure rate. I will provide an update as soon as I have a firm bead on when the fix will be in play._


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

From: David Shoop
IFTTT Issue Update November 16
TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate

_As many of you have noticed during the software update this week on Experience 4, version 21.8.3.RC2-840-6-840, broke TiVo's IFTTT trigger functions. The underlying issue was that trigger events from TiVo were not being sent from the TiVo device "immediately" to the TiVo service. The TiVo service drops any trigger from a TiVo device that has a timestamp > 10s. Most of the events from the TiVo service were being sent well after 10s and therefore were not forwarded to IFTTT for processing.

Good news - We identified the issue quick and engineering was able to provide me with a build yesterday. This build resolved the issue we had with "SKIP" segments and all other TiVo triggers not being sent to IFTTT. After testing applets for "If Parental control pin challenged" and "IF My Shows content played" then X worked very reliably.

Bad news - While testing the Autoskip applet the test results have not been consistent. The majority of the time the AutoSkip applet works great. However, as I beat on it a bit I see inconsistent results. Sometimes SKIP doesn't happen and in some cases, SKIPs happen multiple times. I don't feel comfortable with this behavior and cannot recommend this for deployment.

What Next - I will be working with engineering to determine the root cause(s) of the issue(s) noted above. When I have meaningful updates to share I will keep you posted.

Summary - While TiVo Triggers (IF SKIP, IF My Shows Playback, IF Parental Control PIN Challenge, IF One Pass Created) are currently down it's important to note that all other TiVo Actions (Then Tune Channel, Then Send Remote Key, Then Display Message) remain 100% operational. I'm digging in to resolve the issues with our triggers and will provide updates as I have them. If you have made it this far in my message, I want to say Thank-You! Thanks for the support, thanks for your enthusiasm for IFTTT, thanks for being part of this group and most of all... THANKS for being a TiVo Fan!_


----------



## Bruce Kusens (Nov 18, 2018)

I wish I discovered this forum to learn about the IFTTT link for auto-skip being broken by the latest TIVO update. It would have saved me hours of trying to resolve it in every conceivable way. It would be nice to utilize TIVO's message feature to alert users when an issue arises. I would like to see a configuration option which a user could configure to auto-skip all commercials available on the native TIVO box instead of the IFTTT option. It would likely be far more responsive and less vulnerable to failure. That feature alone would justify purchasing TIVO.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bruce Kusens said:


> I wish I discovered this forum to learn about the IFTTT link for auto-skip being broken by the latest TIVO update. It would have saved me hours of trying to resolve it in every conceivable way. It would be nice to utilize TIVO's message feature to alert users when an issue arises. *I would like to see a configuration option which a user could configure to auto-skip all commercials available on the native TIVO box instead of the IFTTT option. *It would likely be far more responsive and less vulnerable to failure. That feature alone would justify purchasing TIVO.


Legal reasons this hasn't been done, where companies were sued for this in the past (granted, many years ago)?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Better to follow the TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Group on Facebook for updates

If you want it local to your network, see New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg (but you need to have kmttg build a skip table for shows with SKIP)


----------



## Bruce Kusens (Nov 18, 2018)

Appreciate the quick response. Litigation arose as other DVR companies that added the feature had contractual relationships with the networks or stored content on their severs - I believe TIVO's only contract is with the end User not the Networks. I honestly don't see the legal difference between having to push the button for each group of commercials or setting an option once that would accomplish the same thing. BTW - I would pay a reasonable additional fee to TIVO (to share with the networks ). I am not trying to get something for nothing and would be willing to compensate the networks or their sponsors for NOT having to watch their commercials on recorded shows.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

That's what Hulu, FX+, CBS All Access, etc are doing with their streaming services, so unlikely networks would also enter any deals with Tivo

Tivo gives the ability to Skip with the push of one button. IFTTT autoSKIP is the 'cherry on top'


----------



## Bruce Kusens (Nov 18, 2018)

Tony_T said:


> That's what Hulu, FX+, CBS All Access, etc are doing with their streaming services, so unlikely networks would also enter any deals with Tivo
> 
> Tivo gives the ability to Skip with the push of one button. IFTTT autoSKIP is the 'cherry on top'


----------



## Bruce Kusens (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks Again for the quick response. The resolution of this is beyond my pay grade , but as my Granddaughter tells me "It's worth a shot, Papa) and I agree with her advice.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Bruce Kusens said:


> Litigation arose as other DVR companies that added the feature had contractual relationships with the networks or stored content on their severs


Research ReplayTV Commercial Advance.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Also in Dish's Hopper 2016 settlement: Dish Agrees To Cripple Its Ad-Skipping DVR To Settle Fox Lawsuit


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Bruce Kusens said:


> Thanks Again for the quick response. The resolution of this is beyond my pay grade , but as my Granddaughter tells me "It's worth a shot, Papa) and I agree with her advice.


Resolution on&#8230;.?
If getting IFTTT to work, we have to wait for the fix from TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate (and they appear to be close to a fix, but probably not until after Thanksgiving. Until then, keep the remote at hand )


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bruce Kusens said:


> Appreciate the quick response. Litigation arose as other DVR companies that added the feature had contractual relationships with the networks or stored content on their severs - I believe TIVO's only contract is with the end User not the Networks. I honestly don't see the legal difference between having to push the button for each group of commercials or setting an option once that would accomplish the same thing. BTW - I would pay a reasonable additional fee to TIVO (to share with the networks ). I am not trying to get something for nothing and would be willing to compensate the networks or their sponsors for NOT having to watch their commercials on recorded shows.


I understand where you're coming from, and I assume that TiVo Legal voices an opinion in these matters (if I recall correctly, a TiVo exec made reference to that here when SkipMode came out). And in the grand scheme, a bit bizarre that a Rube Goldberg-like method (ok, IFTTT for commercial skip is not_ that_ complex) is ok when it accomplishes the same thing as a direct method that someone might have an issue with. But then, sometimes, things like that can mollify people, and in the patent as well as legal worlds, a comma, or the use of a "that" rather than a "the", can make all the difference.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

It seems like the AutoSkip delay has decreased lately, which was nice. Seems to activate within 2 or 3 seconds instead of 4 or 5. 

Hopefully they can resolve the current issue quickly.


----------



## rlchurch (Oct 19, 2003)

Can anyone point me to a IFTTT 101 or IFTTT for dummies. I just hooked a Google Home Hub up to my Bolt, but haven't a clue about how to write the simplest script.


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

How long does it usually take to get the app loaded on my TiVo? I submitted a request through the Google form about 24-hours ago.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

dalesd said:


> How long does it usually take to get the app loaded on my TiVo? I submitted a request through the Google form about 24-hours ago.


Do you not see the IFTTT app under Apps? I didn't realize this functionality was still opt-in.


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

mrizzo80 said:


> Do you not see the IFTTT app under Apps? I didn't realize this functionality was still opt-in.


No, it's still not there. 
I see Netflix, Prime Video, Amazon Alexa, Get New Experience, YouTube, and Yahoo. It's not under "Add & Manage Apps" either.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

dalesd said:


> No, it's still not there.
> I see Netflix, Prime Video, Amazon Alexa, Get New Experience, YouTube, and Yahoo. It's not under "Add & Manage Apps" either.


If you have a "Get New Experience" app, I assume that means you're still on the old non-Hydra version of the software. Isn't hydra required for IFTTT?


----------



## Bruce Kusens (Nov 18, 2018)

Linking TIVO to IFTTT enables access to the "scripts" that others have developed and made available. Before considering authoring a script, I would encourage you to review the TIVO-IFTTT applications that have already been published. If you want to author your own scripts (which really is not difficult) , here is a link to the documentation on the process IFTTT . What was by far my favorite TIVO - IFTTT app was the ability to automatically skip ALL commercials on Pre-recorded shows that are "Skip" enabled without having to press "skip" on the remote for each commercial. Unfortunately this feature is not presently working due to a TIVO released update that had the unintended consequence of breaking the application. Efforts are under way to fix it but at the moment it is not working. I don't know what other TIVO-IFTTT apps have been impacted by the recent update and unless you really enjoy being frustrated , I would wait till the smoke clears that the TIVO-IFTTT connections has been restored .


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

dalesd said:


> How long does it usually take to get the app loaded on my TiVo? I submitted a request through the Google form about 24-hours ago.


If you have Facebook, send a PM to David Shoop with your TSN. Tivo has a group there for skip related stuff ... TiVo.SKIP.Innovate

Only the Auto Skip is currently affected by the last update. All other IFTTT actions are unaffected.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Megamind said:


> Only the Auto Skip is currently affected by the last update. All other IFTTT actions are unaffected.


It was my understanding (from reading David's update) that all TiVo triggers were affected, but not actions.



Megamind said:


> Tivo has a group there for skip related stuff ... TiVo.SKIP.Innovate


See also:

TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Public Group | Facebook
TiVo.Innovate Public Group | Facebook


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

59er said:


> Isn't hydra required for IFTTT?


No, Hydra/TE4 is required only for the "Skip Segment Detected" trigger to work, required for the AutoSkip applet. All other triggers and actions are supposedly functional for compatible* TE3 boxes. (I *am* forgetting if IFTTT is available to Premiere boxes.)


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> It was my understanding (from reading David's update) that all TiVo triggers were affected, but not actions.


I couldn't remember for sure which is why I specifically referenced 'actions.' Beside, does anybody really use the Content Playing, New OnePass, or Parental Control triggers? Haven't heard anybody complain about those, although that's absolutely certain to change in 3...2...1....


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Megamind said:


> Only the Auto Skip is currently affected ...





Megamind said:


> Beside, does anybody really use the Content Playing, New OnePass, or Parental Control triggers?


Not under TE4, at present, given the scope of what's broken ... which is more than just AutoSkip. (In case someone uses this site/thread as a reference.)


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

Megamind said:


> If you have Facebook, send a PM to David Shoop with your TSN. Tivo has a group there for skip related stuff ... TiVo.SKIP.Innovate Only the Auto Skip is currently affected by the last update. All other IFTTT actions are unaffected.


I don't have Facebook. How do I get access without FB?


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

dalesd said:


> I don't have Facebook. How do I get access without FB?


Then the google form is probably your best bet. Do you have more than one DVR, or any minis? They IFTTT app only needs to appear on one of the devices on your account in order to sign up.


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

No, just the one TiVo box. 
Ok, I'll stand by for the IFTTT elves to deliver their gift on my TiVo box.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

dalesd said:


> No, just the one TiVo box.
> Ok, I'll stand by for the IFTTT elves to deliver their gift on my TiVo box.


Or find somebody you trust with a FB account and have them PM Shoop with your TSN.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

AutoSKIP Update from _David Shoop _on FB:
_ Larger message coming tomorrow but here's the quick and dirty... all issues were fixed. QE (and I) validated everything is working again. I will spin up a google form tomorrow to recruit for testers starting this weekend. Autoskip is fixed, doubleskips have been resolved and the tune to channel action was resolved. Will need your help testing via your applets. Look for more details in the AM_​


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

Tony_T said:


> AutoSKIP Update from _David Shoop _on FB:
> _ Larger message coming tomorrow but here's the quick and dirty... all issues were fixed. QE (and I) validated everything is working again. I will spin up a google form tomorrow to recruit for testers starting this weekend. Autoskip is fixed, doubleskips have been resolved and the tune to channel action was resolved. Will need your help testing via your applets. Look for more details in the AM_​


Just curious...Where, on FB, was this posted? I didn't find it.
Nevermind...I found it. ;-)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

AutoSKIP Update from _David Shoop _on FB:

_*** IFTTT Issues Fixed - Looking for Beta Testers ***

Missing the AutoSKIP function? Missing "Hey Google, Channel #?" Did you shut off AutoSKIP because of the double skip issue? If your answer was yes to any of these questions then we *think* we have the cure. Help us test a new software patch that attempts to resolve all these issues by filling out the Google Form using the link below.

If you want to start testing by Saturday, please fill out the form by 2:00p PST. We will start mapping TiVo devices to this new Software this afternoon. If you miss the 2:00p cut off we will get you in early next week. *Testing will conclude around December 8th and if all goes well this should roll out to everyone around December 12ish.*

BTW, I'm happy to take feedback on how things are going on this Facebook page. I will be monitoring throughout the weekend and beyond.

Last but not least - THANK YOU to everyone for their interest and participation. We could not do this without you. Thanks for being a part of our quest to deliver the best user experience!_​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> If you want to start testing by Saturday, please fill out the form by 2:00p PST.


Note that this is a Google docs form, so no Facebook required.


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm just enabling this now (and submitted the form for the update) - I can't believe I didn't know about this functionality yet. When it's enabled, is there a way to get access to the FB group?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

You only need to request to join the group on FB.
TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Public Group | Facebook


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

Tony_T said:


> You only need to request to join the group on FB.
> TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Public Group | Facebook


Thanks! I set it up via IFTTT, requested and got access to the group.

This feature/functionality will be life changing.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Remember, it won't be working until the next software update around Dec 12th-ish


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Shoot I've been waiting for this and had to work all day and missed the deadline. Just filled out the form so guess I'll get it next week


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

I'm still waiting for access to IFTTT. 
Is nobody checking the other Google form anymore?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

dalesd said:


> I'm still waiting for access to IFTTT.
> Is nobody checking the other Google form anymore?


If you're on FB, go to TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Public Group | Facebook
and sent a message to _David Shoop
_


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> If you're on FB, go to TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate Public Group | Facebook
> and sent a message to _David Shoop_


I sent him a message on FB with my TSN a few days ago and I still don't have the IFTTT app on my Roamio.


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

Thanks, but I don't use Facebook


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

sounds like it's broken now, but when it works, does the automatic skip just work on it's own? I've linked my tivo to IFTTT, and run the applet. Just wondering what, if anything else, I need to do to get it to work.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just need to wait till it's past beta testing and released in a few weeks.
There's still time to sign-up to beta test.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bellbm said:


> sounds like it's broken now, but when it works, does the automatic skip just work on it's own? I've linked my tivo to IFTTT, and run the applet. Just wondering what, if anything else, I need to do to get it to work.


At present, the AutoSkip applet requires the TiVo box to be running TE4/Hydra. (Well, once the trigger fix rolls out, anyway.)

The Skip Segment Detected IFTTT trigger only works Hydra. No word on when it will be available to boxes running the previous UI.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> At present, the AutoSkip applet requires the TiVo box to be running TE4/Hydra. (Well, once the trigger fix rolls out, anyway.)
> 
> The Skip Segment Detected IFTTT trigger only works Hydra. No word on when it will be available to boxes running the previous UI.


When it works its great. Oddly I can tell Alexa(amazon echo) to trigger skip manually (voice) and that works. But auto skip is dead for the most part, but it does work great when it is functional.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> When it works its great. Oddly I can tell Alexa(amazon echo) to trigger skip manually (voice) and that works. But auto skip is dead for the most part, but it does work great when it is functional.


Not so odd since *you* are the ~trigger~ with Alexa, and it's the TiVo IFTTT trigger that remains broken, pending beta test and new update.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

JACKASTOR said:


> When it works its great. Oddly I can tell Alexa(amazon echo) to trigger skip manually (voice) and that works. But auto skip is dead for the most part, but it does work great when it is functional.


It'll be back soon.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

Tony_T said:


> It'll be back soon.


I'm one of the testers and it has worked flawlessly for me for several days on a Bolt Vox with Hydra.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Tony_T said:


> It'll be back soon.


Well that's great to know.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tiger62 said:


> I'm one of the testers and it has worked flawlessly for me for several days on a Bolt Vox with Hydra.


Great. 
I missed the Fri deadline, should get the beta tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Well skip is back. Halalula amen. Now if the vox button would work instead of causing my TiVo to reboot..


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well skip is back. Halalula amen. Now if the vox button would work instead of causing my TiVo to reboot..


Spoke too soon skip worked great for 1 show then failed when vox remote caused reboot


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

JACKASTOR said:


> Spoke too soon skip worked great for 1 show then failed when vox remote caused reboot


If you're on RC2, SKIP won't work.
New d/l said to be ready in about a week from now.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

I’m on “rc4” and this update broke the voice remote function. Not rc4 but the current non beta update did and this beta ain’t fixing that so much. Skip is more of a concern to me over voice. At any rate skip is back after I rebooted the TiVo.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just got RC4 today.
First few segments didn't SKIP,. but now SKIP working 100%
I rarely use the VOX Remote, but just tested voice search and it's working for me.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Well that’s good. I’ll get around to calling TiVo at some point about the vox.. skip though that’s the bigge for me. It works now I’m happy. Not sure why it crapped on me but at the end of the day it’s a pleasure to have it work. Now if they could do more skip shows life would be great!


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

mrsean said:


> I sent him a message on FB with my TSN a few days ago and I still don't have the IFTTT app on my Roamio.


I finally got IFTTT today. Woohoo!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

mrsean said:


> I finally got IFTTT today. Woohoo!


Remember, it won't work unless you're signed-up for the beta test and have RC4, otherwise, you just have to wait a week for the update.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

Tony_T said:


> Remember, it won't work unless you're signed-up for the beta test and have RC4, otherwise, you just have to wait a week for the update.


Anyone know if there are other "fixes" in RC4, or is it just the IFTTT/AS stuff? Originally, David Shoop expected the general rollout to be Dec. 12-ish but issues that may have shown up during testing may have altered that rollout date. Anyone know?

AS seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## beobuff (Feb 7, 2009)

AS is finally working again as of this evening. Tivo must have pushed the RC4 upgrade to my Roamio box last night.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Well skip is working great.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well skip is working great.


Opinions appear to differ.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

As of 4:00PM CST, Sunday, AutoSkip IS NOT working for me (BOLT VOX, TE4) It was working fine yesterday. I'm getting multiple skips on shows that were skipping properly yesterday. I went to IFTTT.COM and TURNED OFF the Applet. Then I ran the same show and just used the SKIP (D-button) when the notification message appeared on the screen. I got MULTIPLE SKIPS doing this, also! I had a notification of MESSAGE on the Tivo and it was something about SUGGESTIONS. That indicated, to me, that the S/W had been "updated" during the night. The S/W is now 21.8.3.RC4-USC-849. I have been a tester for the AutoSkip "Fix" for several days and the S/W then was 21.8.3.RC4 but I don't remember the numbers following RC4. Can someone verify that my S/W has or has not changed? Something changed!


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Tiger62 said:


> As of 4:00PM CST, Sunday, AutoSkip IS NOT working for me (BOLT VOX, TE4) It was working fine yesterday. I'm getting multiple skips on shows that were skipping properly yesterday. I went to IFTTT.COM and TURNED OFF the Applet. Then I ran the same show and just used the SKIP (D-button) when the notification message appeared on the screen. I got MULTIPLE SKIPS doing this, also! I had a notification of MESSAGE on the Tivo and it was something about SUGGESTIONS. That indicated, to me, that the S/W had been "updated" during the night. The S/W is now 21.8.3.RC4-USC-849. I have been a tester for the AutoSkip "Fix" for several days and the S/W then was 21.8.3.RC4 but I don't remember the numbers following RC4. Can someone verify that my S/W has or has not changed? Something changed!


I'm beta testing also and mine is RC4-840-6-840 hmmm


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

Noelmel said:


> I'm beta testing also and mine is RC4-840-6-840 hmmm


I have no idea what the numbers mean...Is AutoSkip working for you?


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

Upon further examination...I had two shows with SKIP. On the first one (Blu Bloods), it double skipped on the first interval but skipped correctly on the rest. The second show (Seal Team) skipped properly all the way through. So AS performed correctly 9 out of 10 times. Still not perfect but better.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

21.8.3.RC4-USC-849 is what I have (beta test)


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

Tony_T said:


> 21.8.3.RC4-USC-849 is what I have (beta test)


I have 21.8.3.RC4-USC-11-849. Did you just leave out the -11 or is your s/w actually different?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Typo, I have 21.8.3.RC4-USC-11-849


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

_Update from David Shoop on FB:_
_
All, I have been told that the official roll out of software 21.8.3.RC4 was completed this afternoon. All your devices running TiVo experience 4 should download the SW this evening and be ready to IFTTT in the morning. If you simply cannot wait until then, force 2 connections to the service and reboot. That should do the trick.

If you were testing the patch release, your devices will also be updated to this release. Thanks so much for your feedback during the test._​


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I recently installed TE4 on my Roamio OTA. I thought I would try the IFTTT auto skip and sent my service number by google docs last week, however the IFTTT app is not on my TIVO. I have forced connections and rebooted several times. I currently have 21.8.3.RC4-846-6-846. Is there anything else that I need to do or am I just out of luck.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

lman said:


> I recently installed TE4 on my Roamio OTA. I thought I would try the IFTTT auto skip and sent my service number by google docs last week, however the IFTTT app is not on my TIVO. I have forced connections and rebooted several times. I currently have 21.8.3.RC4-846-6-846. Is there anything else that I need to do or am I just out of luck.


Try sending David Shoop a message HERE. and include your TSN.


----------



## Mudflapper (Oct 25, 2014)

Forgive me if this isn't the right place to ask (and please direct me to the correct place if you happen to know) but is there a way to make the IFTTT onscreen Tivo notifications sticky? Or at least adjust the time it stays onscreen?


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

Mudflapper said:


> Forgive me if this isn't the right place to ask (and please direct me to the correct place if you happen to know) but is there a way to make the IFTTT onscreen Tivo notifications sticky? Or at least adjust the time it stays onscreen?


I don't believe there's a way to do that.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 1, 2017)

I've been using this for a long time now. It's been working great since November, until the last few weeks. Lately it only skips automatically about 50% of the time. I recently installed this for a friend who hadn't heard about it, they also complain it only works intermittently...


----------



## majinbuu147 (Nov 22, 2005)

My old TiVo showed up as a selectable device in the IFTTT program. I just got a new TiVo to replace it and the new one isn't even showing up in my list of TiVo's on the IFTTT app. I renamed my old box and added old to the name so I could tell them apart until the subscription runs out on it. I went through all the steps on the new box to get them synced. Even deleted TiVo as a service on the IFTTT and re-added it. No luck. Any ideas on how to get the new box to show?


----------



## jabetcha (Feb 27, 2012)

I would like to set up my Roamio and Minis to use IFTTT.
The Facebook group appears dead. I have been trying for a week. I get an error that says "Sorry, this content is not available now". 
I've submitted my request via the google form, waited, rebooted. Nothing.
I'm not on hydra. Anybody have any recent updates on where to go for help?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The Facebook Groups have been consolidated into TiVo.Innovate


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> The Facebook Groups have been consolidated into TiVo.Innovate


Yup, per the final post from Dylan Wondra to the IFTTT page prior to its archival:

_Hi Everyone! Thank you all for providing feedback on the IFTTT integration. As the product manager for the IFTTT feature, it has been awesome to see videos, pictures, and comments on how you've used the service to connect different services with TiVo. As we move forward with other innovation initiatives, it has been difficult to manage multiple FB groups and provide you all with adequate feedback. I have decided to archive this group and consolidate to one group TiVo facebook group.

If you have not already done so, please join our main TiVo Innovation group at https://www.facebook.com/groups/187292811990770/. Thanks!_​
With similar posted to the SKIP group, as well.










So join the TiVo.Innovate group and post there, or send a Facebook message directly to Dylan Wondra.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> So join the TiVo.Innovate group and post there, or send a Facebook message directly to *Dylan Wondra*.


What a _wonderful_ name for someone in the Innovation group.


----------



## supergimp (May 3, 2007)

This looks fantastic! Is there any way to get the app on my Roamio without a FB account? I refuse to log into that cesspool.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

supergimp said:


> This looks fantastic! Is there any way to get the app on my Roamio without a FB account? I refuse to log into that cesspool.


Honestly, Facebook probably has a shadow account based on information collected about you anyway. I don't see making an account on Facebook just for the TiVO group changing that...


----------



## ericdkirk (Oct 9, 2014)

I hate to poke an only chain but, my roamio version 3 still does not have the ifttt app, I tried the Google form but have not seen the app on the tivo. Any ideas how to get this without upgrading to v4. Sorry I have been living in a hole with a toddler and missed this coming out earlier.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ask on the Facebook page.

-KP


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

ericdkirk said:


> I hate to poke an only chain but, my roamio version 3 still does not have the ifttt app, I tried the Google form but have not seen the app on the tivo. Any ideas how to get this without upgrading to v4. Sorry I have been living in a hole with a toddler and missed this coming out earlier.


I know this doesn't help at all. But IFFT randomly showed up on my TE3 Roamio Pro after setting up a new account and transferring a friends lifetime service over. It wasn't there for days but now it is. I tested it out and got it to pause for when my Ring Doorbell is rung and to show notifications on the lower right of the TV whenever motion is detected outside my house or when an alexa timer goes off. I was surprised to see notifications work on TE3. Another reason I DON'T have to upgrade to Hydra


----------

